# Wood or Plastic?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

so what do you like on your gun? I like wood. It looks good and grips well. Plus I don't mined the weight it helps with recoil.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with you on the plus side or wood and love a good 
peice of walnut but on a long range rifle there is just something
about black synthetic and a matte black barrel and scope that
just turn my key.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I know somebody that has cracked their wood fore-end. Wood is great, but you can't really tell if wood has defects. They come from all different trees. I've never seen a synthetic crack.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Synthetic, all the way.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

wood keeps my hands warm.. when it comes to hanging out in the marsh with pete, i'd take synthetic+matte black anyday.... much easier to clean


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I could make a really juvenile comment about wood....

It depends on the gun. My shotgun, which gets used for everything, is synthetic for ease of use and no-nonsense service. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Now, if I got a anicer gun or rifle than I would look seriously at wood. It all depends, I guess.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I tend to like both. I like the look of a laminated stock and high grade wood. But I also enjoy customizing synthetic stocks with different paint schemes and designs. Amazing what a couple of cans of Krylon fusion and some netting can do to a synthetic stock!  

lg_mouth


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

All of my deer guns have wood stocks, all of my duck guns have synthetic stock.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after years sharing my life with the "black rifle" wood just doesn't do it for me..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like both, for looks its hard to beat a nice wood stock, if your worried about the weather or what you might put your gun through then a synthetic is the ticket and some of the synthetics dont look to bad either.


----------

